# 1926 appendicies



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

Only copy I have on hand is an old 1910. Looking thru quickly I see a mix of non mandatory (their wording) and mandatory under qualifications. EG you are not required to have a fire brigade, but if you do it must comply with the appendix.

Which area are you looking at? I can try and check on it.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

<LI class="g w0 knavi">
*Section 29CFR1910.120*

 - 8:08am (i) All requirements of part *1910* and part *1926* of title 29 of the Code of *......* *appendix* and therefore not an *enforceable* standard, *OSHA* recommends that *...*
edocket.access.gpo.gov/cfr_2002/julqtr/29cfr*1910*.120.htm - Cached - Similar


Google had this...leaving the reading to you...

My search words -osha 1910 and 1926 appendices enforceable

Not to much further down than where your inquiry shows just a bit more scrolling.


----------

